

Dangers of Internet-facing CMSes - fiber
http://www.df.id.au/dangers-of-internet-facing-cmses/

======
mvn
The internet has struggled for years to become dynamic and we want to make it
static all over again ?

I am sorry but I can't agree with this.

Caching is a different thing though...

